

A Mathematician's Lament [pdf] - ecthiender
http://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf

======
xname
The author does not make any reference to the learning psychology when he
talks about learning and teaching. He does not know and does not care how
students learn. Most of what he said is nonsense, kind of postmodernism staff.

For anybody who really cares:

How Students Learn: History, Mathematics, and Science in the Classroom (2005)

[http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=10126](http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=10126)

PDF is free for download

